# PlugIn



## Mr.PlugIn (16. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab da ma ein problem, habe ein bsp-plugin gefunden, welches mir meine spätere arbeit erleichtern könnte.

Jedoch funkzt da was net.

Und zwar das erstellen einer neuen Tabelle lässt sich nicht über das plugin erstellen








hoffe jemad kennt sich da aus, ist mit hilfe von GEF erstellt

PS: es wäre net wenn jemad quellcode hätte der neue tabellen durch das drücken dieses buttons ermöglicht.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

Mr.PlugIn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: es wäre net wenn jemad quellcode hätte der neue tabellen durch das drücken dieses buttons ermöglicht.


Wie stellst du dir das den vor?  :shock:


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (16. Jan 2007)

ich dachte mir wenn man auf den button klickt und dann auf die darstellungsoberfläche geht (klickt), eine neue tabelle dargestellt(erstellt) wird.

ich muss mich in den kram einarbeitn PugIn + GEF. Wie gesagt, habe quellcode aus einem bsp. gefunden, da war auch ne klasse "TableaddComand" die meiner meinung nach zur erstellung einer neuen tabelle dient.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

Ich meine wie du dir vorstellst das dir jemand code für _irgendein_ dahergeworfenes Plugin schreiben können soll.  :shock:


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (16. Jan 2007)

Hu!

Das ist kein daher geworfenes Plugin! Sowas gibbet doch schon! Dachte halt jemand hat sowas schomma mit GEF gemacht und weiß wie man den Knopf anspricht das man ne Tabelle erstellen kann


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

Ich habe GEF benutzt, aber mit deinem Problem hat das wenig zu tun, da man die Codebasis benötigen würde um irgendeine Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (16. Jan 2007)

Hi!

Wenn ich morgen wieder im Projekt bin kann ich enige Quellcodes dazu posten! Am besten ich packe morgen die ganzen klassen in eine eine Rar datei und hänge se hier an!

Das zu posten würde glaube ich den Rahmen sprengen!

MFG


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

Dann glaube ich nicht das die jemand ohne gute Fehlerbeschreibung helfen wird  :wink: 
Ist schließlich nicht gerade in 5 Minuten getan sich in ein GEF Plugin einzulesen.


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2007)

also das is der fehlerquelcode wenn ich das plugin starte:

java.io.EOFException
	at java.ibjectInputStream$PeekInputStream.readFully(Unknown Source)
	at java.ibjectInputStream$BlockDataInputStream.readShort(Unknown Source)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readStreamHeader(Unknown Source)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at editor.SchemaDiagramEditor.setInput(SchemaDiagramEditor.java:277)
	at editor.SchemaDiagramEditor.init(SchemaDiagramEditor.java:120)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.createSite(EditorManager.java:840)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPartHelper(EditorReference.java:583)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPart(EditorReference.java:372)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:566)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorAreaHelper.setVisibleEditor(EditorAreaHelper.java:263)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.setVisibleEditor(EditorManager.java:1446)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager$5.run(EditorManager.java:1006)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Platform.run(Platform.java:843)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.restoreState(EditorManager.java:1001)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.restoreState(WorkbenchPage.java:2843)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow.restoreState(WorkbenchWindow.java:1936)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.doRestoreState(Workbench.java:2857)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$14(Workbench.java:2805)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$19.run(Workbench.java:1681)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runStartupWithProgress(Workbench.java:1421)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.restoreState(Workbench.java:1679)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$12(Workbench.java:1650)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$17.run(Workbench.java:1529)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.restoreState(Workbench.java:1473)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchConfigurer.restoreState(WorkbenchConfigurer.java:183)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:702)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.init(Workbench.java:1085)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1847)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:419)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)


ich hoffe das, das weiterhilft.


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (17. Jan 2007)

Also so sieht der mauszeiger aus wenn ich in der zeichenfläche bin nachdem ich "new table" gedrückt habe.

Vielleicht hilft es ja weiter.


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (17. Jan 2007)

noch eine frage..
... kann man eine druck funktion einbauen


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Irgendwie glaube ich nicht das du verstehst warum dir niemand helfen kann.
Geh mit dem Debugger ran, oder wirf das Ding gleich weg.


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (17. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie glaube ich nicht das du verstehst warum dir niemand helfen kann.
> Geh mit dem Debugger ran, oder wirf das Ding gleich weg.




ja alles klar, trotzdem danke.


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (24. Jan 2007)

huhu!


Suche dieses Plugin:


org.eclipse.uml2

Kann es irgendwie trotz google net finden!    Nur so xml Seiten! Habe die versucht unter Software Updates einzubinden aber klappt net! Immer Error!

Hat jemand dieses org.eclipse.uml2 plugin?????


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2007)

Die ganzen MDT Sachen sind gerade am Umziehen, daher am besten direkt downloaden:
http://www.eclipse.org/modeling/mdt/downloads/index.php?project=uml2&showAll=0&showMax=5


----------

